# Stainless crawfish cooking equipment



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone know if there are any specialty shops in or around Houston to buy all of the equipment to boil crayfish? I know bass pro, Academy, Gander and all of this big name stores sell stuff but I'm looking for small family owned type shops. I want to buy a setup and would prefer to support the family owned shops first. Made in Texas or LA, U.S.A. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

Www.bayouclassic.com they sell stainless pots up to 122qt and all the accessories. Make sure you get a 60lb regulator high pressure for quicker boiling times.


----------



## aporretto (May 8, 2012)

Sorry web site is www.bayouclassicstore.com


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Seeker try this shop that is all he does is build CAJUN outdoor cooking products

www.outdoorCajunCooking.com his name RANDY


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for the information. I tried searching the web and it kept taking me to places over in LA. That's fine but I want to give the locals first shot if at all possible.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Get in touch with drake1 on this board. His name is Mike


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out www.bluebugboilers.com. I think you'll like what you see.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Boiler said:


> Check out www.bluebugboilers.com. I think you'll like what you see.


X2 - don't have one yet, but these look really good for the right price.


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

aporretto said:


> Sorry web site is www.bayouclassicstore.com


I agree with Aporretto, it all depends on how many pounds you wanna cook. If you go with an 80qt. or larger I recommend getting the shortest burner possible due to having to pick up the basket.


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

I built this one a few years ago.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice boiler Topgun72, congrats!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Top Gun...me and my brother are thinking about building one similar...would you mind if I got measurements from you? 

Late,
Cox


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

The tank is 30"x18"x14. All 1/8" stainless.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks TopGun...how many pounds will it cook up?


----------



## topgun72 (Apr 30, 2013)

LA Cox said:


> Thanks TopGun...how many pounds will it cook up?


About 60lbs. I use a 5 gal bucket with holes to fill the basket, I cook 3 full buckets at a time. I am having the basket remade so I can cook more. The round bottom works great but there's some waisted space. Just a side note on it, I use a piano style hinge for the function of the lid and basket.


----------

